

Could Bitcoin Become the Shadow Economy Currency - DiabloD3
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonmatonis/2012/03/19/could-bitcoin-become-the-currency-of-system-d/

======
paulhauggis
The underground can keep Bitcoin. I would rather not have to worry about
losing profits after the Bitcoin->dollar exchange rate dropped 30% in a day.

